# Brain scan patterns may reveal PTSD in soldiers



## RackMaster (Apr 3, 2009)

An interesting read, I've seen similar research but nothing focused on soldiers; so this is good to see.  It'll be interesting to see how the use of brain scans gets adapted into diagnosis and treatment.



> *Brain scan patterns may reveal PTSD in soldiers *
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, April  3, 2009 | 11:00 AM ET  Comments2Recommend8*
> 
> ...


----------

